# What is this clamping system?



## OmegaRed (Sep 19, 2012)

I was watching this youtube video, and noticed a pretty cool clamp. He has a work table that is perforated, with a clamp that somehow hooks in the table and can be moved around really easily. Looks useful. Thanks


----------



## DaveHuber (Nov 12, 2009)

Festool MFT
Lots of home brews online

They do look useful.

Grid of 20mm holes allows squarin or 45* clamping with aftermarket dogs. Google QWAS Dogs.

In the discussions, Users will lavish love on them. Haters will hate on them.

Like all festool stuff, they are spendy.

As it ever was.


----------



## OmegaRed (Sep 19, 2012)

Cool, I'll check that out. Thanks Dave


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://www.festoolusa.com

Festool rocks. There's a vacuum clamp system also.
Some use the MFT3 and incorporate the vacuum
system on the top of the MFT3.


----------



## DanLyke (Feb 8, 2007)

Festool adoptee here, take my comments with the assumption that I see the world through the blue and green colored glasses:

Note that it's possible to buy the drilled MDF separate from the rest of the system. The clamps are awesome, everything integrates nicely with the MFS router template system, the table (even though I use the older MFT 1080 system) is great, the I can do without a tablesaw in my shop, but if you want to just use dogs and homemade clamps you can buy the table top as a replacement part.

Just in case you're ever tempted to try to drill out something like that yourself. I did a pair of drawer bottoms with reposition ble sections with a 2' by 2' grid of ¼" holes once, and damn that was a long day. Think long and hard about how you're going to drill it out yourself if you look at the price and say "(*&^%$# that's expensive!".

Or find a friend with a CNC router to drill one out for you.


----------



## OmegaRed (Sep 19, 2012)

I will definitely look into those options. Thanks for the help fella's.


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

I have a clamp like that that was purchased some years ago from Kreg as part of their pocket hole joining system.
d


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

+1 for Dan.


----------



## RogerM (Oct 31, 2011)

Festool. http://www.festoolusa.com/products/mft-multifunction-tables/clamps/quick-clamp-491594.html


----------

